# Are there any good bluegill lakes in ohio?



## eatwhatyoukeep

Are there any lakes in southcentral or southwest ohio that have good numbers of nice gills? The second part of the question is whether people ever fish with crickets in Ohio, to me that is the best bluegill bait but I have never seen them this far north


----------



## CRAPEYE

eatwhatyoukeep,I don't know about southwest but if you go north just a little bit, Ithink Indian Lake is one of the best lakes around for both quality and numbers. as far as crickets go I've never seen an place in Ohio that sells them.I wish they would sometimes,great baits in the south.


----------



## krustydawg

If you want crickets go to a pet store. Most pet stores carry them for feeding lizards. I saw them for sale at a Petco a couple days ago.


----------



## riverKing

iv caught some nice ones in cc fishing with minnows, the hamilton county parks have alot of good water for big gills as well. if your willing to drive brookville in indiana has some very nice gills


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep

Thanks. I'll try Caesar Creek first as it is closest. Regarding crickets I saw them listed on the website for Cincinnati wholesale, I will find out if they can be purchased.


----------



## buckdawg

In addition to pet stores, Reptile shows are good for bulk crickets as well.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

their has to tons of lakes i would say go to the closet stream lake or pond and fish with some worms and a boober any were i go i have caught blue gills i am in NE ohio and milton berlin misquito and mogador are great places


----------



## [email protected]

yeah.......... depending on where you live i would try PIEDMONT,CLENDENING,TAPPAN BARKCAMP ETC......... mike munjas [email protected]


----------



## GOT WORMS ???

I dont bluegill fish except through the ice.When i do that i always hit ponds what a blast.With the cold weather we have had im gonna take my 6 year old nephew to my favorrite spot he should have a blast. I was there last week and caught my biggest gill yet 10 5/8 inches .hope we catch them like that again he will be hooked for life.if someone ever shows me how to post them i have a decent pic


----------



## peple of the perch

Try a farm pond. They tend to have some really nice gills and pleanty of them.


----------



## fished-out

eatwhatyoukeep said:


> Thanks. I'll try Caesar Creek first as it is closest. Regarding crickets I saw them listed on the website for Cincinnati wholesale, I will find out if they can be purchased.


Just curious, what's the normal size range in CC and what type of structure/depth are you catching them?


----------



## twistertail

Ohio Power is the best gill fishing I have found in the state. Its good for at least one Fish Ohio per trip and I have got several over 10" from there. My dad got one that was almost 13" a few years ago.


----------



## gonefishin'

I too have heard AEP is good for them. I agree that crickets are about the best gill bait around. I heard about a cricket trap but have not had a chance to try it. Buy an unsliced loaf of bread and hollow it out. This could best be done by slicing lengthwise. Put some cucumber slices on bread and put back together with holes in the ends and put in a place where they are and you will catch crickets. Anyone ever hear of this? I'm going to try it!:G :F


----------



## fishdealer04

The hamilton county parks like riverking is talking about have some nice gills. Lake Isabella usually gets them stocked every year. Last year we were catching 13 inch gills, absolutley huge. Good 3 inches thick.

Cincinnati Wholesale is a great bait shop. Sell mainly Catfish and Crappie fishing baits and lures. I go there to get all my catfish bait as they have the best selection and cheapest prices.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep

I believe it was Catfish Connection that had preserved crickets in a container. Has anyone ever used these?

I did check Cincinnati wholesale, they have 1000 crickets for $22, they are considered half grown but it wouldn't take long for them to grow to full size.

I haven't tried catching gills at Caesar Creek yet


----------



## Retro

[email protected] said:


> yeah.......... depending on where you live i would try PIEDMONT,CLENDENING,TAPPAN BARKCAMP ETC......... mike munjas [email protected]


Barkcamp is of that bunch listed


----------



## chaunc

I’ll say mosquito is one very good bluegill lake. Lots of 8 and 9” fish.


----------

